# How to start grabbing



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Getting more comfortable with jumps and i want to start doing grabs. Can you guys suggest the easiest grab(s) and how to execute?


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

indy. or whatever part of the board your hand is closest to at a given point in the air. try just reaching down while bending your knees to bring the board closer to you, and simply tapping it somewhere first.

eventually try holding onto it for longer periods of time


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

For a regular rider, right-hand between the bindings, toeside rail ("Indy") is usually the easiest.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the easiest grab really is whatever one that you want to go for naturally with out thinking about it. biggest thing to keep in mind is keep your back nice and tall so that it is stacked over your board, not the snow, and to bring your knees up to you for the grab and to not bend at the waist to get the grab. that will throw you off balance making it harder to get the grab in.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the easiest grab really is whatever one that you want to go for naturally with out thinking about it. biggest thing to keep in mind is keep your back nice and tall so that it is stacked over your board, not the snow, and to bring your knees up to you for the grab and to not bend at the waist to get the grab. that will throw you off balance making it harder to get the grab in.


Yeah man, I think trampoline training is optimal for this reason here. It's natural to want to bend over to reach for your grab but it's actually bad form and a habit you do not want to develop. If you can get on a tramp this summer it'll teach you how to stay tall and bring your knees up into your chest. 

For me, mute and stale fish grabs are easiest off a jump, because you're doing a frontside shifty to reach them. I'll do a few of these on my first jumps of the day while I warm up. Back shifties are a little harder, so grabbing Indy and melon tend to be a little more difficult for straight airs.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This other one is about tail grab, but i think it applies to any 'blind' grab...


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I think trampoline training would be ideal for this, as you can get as much air time in 30 minutes on one as you would during an entire day of hitting jumps. If that's not an option, here's a basic progression:

Get the basic position by squatting down to touch the board where you intend to grab while you ride some mellow terrain. Shoot for a stable, compact position, just as you would in the air. Just be aware that this will feel different in the air, since you will use more core strength to pull the board up to your hand(s). Try any variation you can think of, and pick one or two that feel the most comfortable to try out in the air. Mute has always been my go-to, but I have a few others pretty well locked in.

Next, practice some small airs off of natural features or just ollies and nollies on flat ground. See how compact you can get during these small airs to get an idea of how much time you might need to really lock in a good grab. At this stage, I'd say that being smooth and stable is more important than how small you can get.

Finally, pick out some features that you think will get you the right amount of air time and try out the grabs you chose earlier. Right now, I don't do my grabs with shifties, but I'd like to start. I would practice just the shifty with no grab first to build up to that. Maybe that's tomorrow's project: develop a good shifty.


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

I just came back from Norway and nobody locked their snowboards there. I guess there they do not have this problem.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

birdhouse11 said:


> I just came back from Norway and nobody locked their snowboards there. I guess there they do not have this problem.




Got the wrong thread bud


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

birdhouse11 said:


> I just came back from Norway and nobody locked their snowboards there. I guess there they do not have this problem.


By grabbing he didn't mean stealing the board. :moon:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> By grabbing he didn't mean stealing the board. :moon:


LOL the best way to grab someone's board is grabbing it by Melon while no one watching


----------

